# Galveston bay triple tail



## dylanmcmahan24 (Jan 18, 2018)

It's not often that you go on a wade and hook into a triple tail...


----------



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

nice fish. i still haven't caught one. jealous


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome catch. Always wanted to catch one.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, nice catch,


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice. I have not hooked one of those yet. Hope to soon.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Yummy good eating. That is great to see. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

How awesome is that!! Don't think I ever heard of anyone wade fishing for triple tails!! were you around a pier or anything/other structure?
That is genuinely a 2Cool event right there!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wow! awesome


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

my theory is that was actually a flounder last week and after the chemical spill has morphed into a triple tail "like" creature....!!!!!

good stuff, bet it was a priceless look on your face as you reeled it in


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh yea, WELCOME to 2Cool!! That's a heck of a first post sir!!
:cheers::fireworks


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Odder than hitting the lottery twice. Landing a triple tail in shallow water this early on a arty? Never seen it done. Congrats.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Picture looks photoshopped to me.... lol JK. Jealous here. That is a great catch!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

That is awesome. Congratulations on a sweet catch.


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Still waiting for my triple tail catch. 
Great catch!! 2cool!!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*2cool for sure*

Awesome catch man !!! 
I seen one under lights @seawolf park years ago .But I never come close to catching one .


----------



## hitide610 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very Nice! Great groceries there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnston (Feb 26, 2017)

Triple Tail Terrorist


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ah that ain't nothing. I caught a quadruple tail in Charlie's Stink Bait before.

That could be a tall tale. Lol

Congratulations and well done! Thanks for the post.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*TT*

Very nice, congrats! I know that there some caught in Matagorda but haven't heard of any caught in the Galveston Bay complex. I've caught them offshore and they are fun to catch! They are delicious, one of the best eating fish IMHO and I call them saltwater crappie! Enjoy!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I've caught a handful over the years in East and West Galveston wading. But nothing that nice or even close. I've also landed a small handful of ling in West Bay, but again, all undersized.

Congrats.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the state record came out of West Matagorda Bay - they like hanging out by crab traps.
Congrats - great fish!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Caught an undersized Cobia at the causeway before, but thatâ€™s much deeper and near a large channel. This is the stuff that keeps you coming back right here. Nice catch!!


----------

